
Elon Musk, Steve Jobs and the Rule of Awkward Silence - RickJWagner
https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/why-intelligent-minds-like-elon-musk-steve-jobs-embrace-rule-of-awkward-silence.html
======
perl4ever
Strange not to use this example that was discussed quite a bit recently:

[https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-trump-george-
floyd-...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-trump-george-
floyd-1.5594918)

Also, seems like a misuse of the phrase "emotional intelligence". I mean, this
article is talking precisely about _suppressing_ an emotional response and
using your intellect instead and how important it is.

Or maybe emotional intelligence is just a misnomer in general and this is what
it always means, not being emotional in order to gain an advantage through
intelligence?

I don't know, but there's cognitive dissonance for me in that "emotional
intelligence" always vaguely implied to me a different, privileged type of
"intelligence" that's better that regular "intelligence" and this article is
implying that emotions just make intelligence worse.

If I think about what I really believe, I think when people in other contexts
talk about _lack_ of emotional intelligence, I guess that how I might rephrase
the problem is that people who are identifying as _unemotional_ are frequently
really not; they are motivated by their own emotions to the point where they
confuse them for objectivity. Which leads back to the idea that pausing could
help you detach from that.

------
jdxcode
There is something about this article’s style of writing that I just hate. I
can’t quite figure it out but it reads to me like a bunch of filler around
buzzfeed spam or something.

Contrast that with the actual content which I found unique and super
insightful.

I think it’s too easy to put these 2 individuals on a pedestal but this is
genuinely good advice from smart people I should pay attention to.

------
BruceEel
This is so interesting and so difficult. Van Vogt wrote about the cortical-
thalamic pause in Null-A (1948), you could almost read this as vindication of
Korzybzki and Van Vogt.

------
seige
Keanu Reaves is another example.

~~~
sunstone
I wonder if Obama has any of these on video?

